

The Most Dangerous Lie Entrepreneurs Tell Themselves - jnorthrop
http://www.forbes.com/sites/bruceupbin/2012/05/11/the-most-dangerous-lie-entrepreneurs-tell-themselves/print/

======
zeeed
The title should read: The most dangerous opinion the forbes author tells
himself.

What is it with the war and danger redderick? You either succeed or fail with
anything you do. Either way you learn something. (period)

